# $5 and a cigar



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Had done 1 lyft ride on xmas eve. Today, I found that he had left a cigar in the back of my car too. 
Likely a $7-$10 cigar, I am tempted to do the return thing, but on the hand...95% says keep the cigar and smoke it later.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NoDay said:


> Had done 1 lyft ride on xmas eve. Today, I found that he had left a cigar in the back of my car too.
> Likely a $7-$10 cigar, I am tempted to do the return thing, but on the hand...95% says keep the cigar and smoke it later.


I dont ever consider returning anything unless the pax would likely want to pay the $15 return fee. I'm not doing work w uber possibly trying to screw me out of it..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you sure it’s a cigar.


----------

